# What the heck are these????



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

http://members.cox.net/ducktape4/Bob's stuff/whattheheck2.jpg
*My wife went to Petsmart and came home with these two fish for her tank.  *
*I asked her what they were and she didn't know, *
*She bought them because said they were neat. *
*I'd like to find out what they are so I know their needs. *
*Any help would be appreciated. thanks.* 
(The spotted ones)


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Any way you could get a better picture? They sort of look like scats to me, but it's hard to see them. Anyways, if they are scats, I think they like brackish water but I really don't know much about them.


----------



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

how about these...


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I would say a Leopard Ctenopoma which is also known as the spotted climbing perch. I wouldn't say it's a scat and scats are brackish. Some people think the climbing perches are brackish but they're not I know for a fact. Here's a link that will give you a little info.
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1030


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

spotted climbing perch.... or african leaf fish. I get common names mixed up.

Ctenopoma acutirostre.


not a very good impulse buy  their mouth can get quite large and can swallow very large fish, proportionally to their body that is. frozen bloodworms, appropriately-sized pieces of shrimp (fresh, frozen or freeze-dried), brine shrimp (live and frozen), pieces of earthworm, and the occasional small feeder fish. other prepared food like flakes are ignored.


beat me to it dustin. lol


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I'm sure that's what it is don't you think from seeing the pic on that link? Here's some more links:
http://www.petresources.net/fish/anaban/cte_acu.html

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/cteno-ac.htm

http://www.plantedtank.net/fishprofiles/109/

Seems to be a pretty cool fish I would love to have me some how much did she pay for them? Just wondering.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, im going to get some too. trying to go for a slightly more african theme, senegal, african knife, african butterfly fish, and those.


how much are they at petsmart?


----------



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

Thankyou very much this helps alot


----------



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

> Seems to be a pretty cool fish I would love to have me some how much did she pay for them? Just wondering.


She said $9.99 at Petsmart, when I went back to ID them they had sold out.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Leopard Ctenopoma aka african leaf fish, spotted climbing perch, african bunfish, leopord bunfish. Small fish beware, these will not refrain from eating things smaller then it's mouth


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yep, agreed. Scats have a more roundish body shape.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fishies!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah what they said lol.

Your pretty lucky you can get those at petsmart.
Around here it's almost impossible other than ordering online.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Leopard Ctenopoma, not to be reccomended in a community tank, they really are a specialist fish.
Also, they aren't african leaf fish and should not be confused.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, yeah when I see the better pics you guys are right. I know scats are rounder, but when they are young they don't look so round.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Leopard Ctenopoma, not to be reccomended in a community tank, they really are a specialist fish.
> Also, they aren't african leaf fish and should not be confused.


that's what i was thinking. spotted climbing perch are not the same as african leaf fish.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, my bad. as i said, im bad with common names.

" Your pretty lucky you can get those at petsmart.
Around here it's almost impossible other than ordering online."

you can call your petsmart and ask them to order these in for you in their next shipment.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> Yeah what they said lol.
> 
> Your pretty lucky you can get those at petsmart.
> Around here it's almost impossible other than ordering online.


Yeah around here you can't find really cool fish. Fourtunately it's starting to change I see more and more cooler stuff that I used to not see at petstores down here. I went to PetLand about 2 weeks ago and they had some cool stuff.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah around here it sucks..I live in wisconsin.

Well I would like to have them order it but they're about an hour away so Ill prolly have to call them or something... If they can get them my cousin will flip..hes wanted them forever.


----------

